#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Schoolfeest Superhelden/Villains

## Floor

Hallo Allemaal,

Vorige week eindschoolfeest gehad, zoals gewoonlijk begeleid ik de leerlingen van de feestcommissie (11 man/vrouw) bij de organisatie, en de technische commissie (5 man) bij de opbouw. Het thema was: Superhelden & Villains dus veel leerlingen waren verkleed. Feest was in een deel van de aula vd school (13 bij 14 meter), circa 350 kaarten verkocht.
DJ was een kennis van de feestcommissie ("Mad Marcel") en iemand uit 6V.
Qua apparatuur het volgende (ik weet weinig van het geluid, sorry):

[u]*DJ:*</u> 
(allemaal eigen spullen) Dateq mixer XTC, Numark CDN90 (de nieuwste zei hij?) Technics tafels (type?)
[u]*Geluid:*</u>
Gehuurd, 2 x 2,4 kW geluidsset 4 weg actief JBL/Martin, 4 x courd, 2 x mid, 2 x hi mid, 2 x hi.
[u]*Rigging:*</u> (*)
48 meter 30 x 30 boxtruss Alulite,
4 x 90° hoekstuk. Truss was in carré van 12,5 bij 9 meter met extra 9 meter erop (scaffs) voor het midden van de zaal (dus een soort 8je),
4 kettingtakels 1/2 ton.
[u]*Licht:*</u>
[u]Grote zaal:</u>
4 x 4bar Multipar (*),
8 x 6bar Pinlight (par36)
4 x Futurelight SC380 Scan 250W MSD/2 (*)
4 x Color Pearl River 250W MSD/2 (*)
8 x HES Studiospot 250 250W MSD/2
2 x Strobo 2500W (*)
2 x spiegelbol 40cm (*)
1 x Sunrise (wit) 300W
1 x 24 kan. 2,3kW dimmers (vaste installatie van school)(*)
2 x 4 kan. 1kW BOTEX dimmerblocks (voor schakelen pinlights/sunrise etc.) (*)
1 x Sirius 24 (conventioneel/disco-effectjes) (*)
1 x SGM Pilot 2000 (alle intelli) (*)
1 x Martin Pro 2000 (*)
4 x huis-tuin-en-keuken-ventilator bovenin truss (voor betere verdeling rook) (*)
6 x huis-tuin-en-keuken-ventilator (voor verkoeling DJ/LJ/Laserteam) (*)
2 x LASER DMX 330 mW DPSS
1 x LASER PC-gestuurd (animaties) 830mW DSPP

[u]Bar:</u>
1 x blacklightflood 400W (boven de bar)
12 x blacklightTL 120 cm (rest van de ruimte) (*)

[u]Lounge:</u>
2 x blacklightgun 400W 
10 x Par36 zwenker

[u]Entree</u>
2 statieven met ieder 2 x 500W bouwlamp (voor beveiliging / kaartcontrole) (*)
4 x Robocolor III op floorstand (aanlichten skytube)
1 x Martin 1000 (op timer, onder fan van skytube)
1 x 50 cm Fan met skytube (6 meter, wit) (*)
1 x 1000W Profielspot (Altman) met Batmangobo (zelf gefiguurzaagd!) (*)

_(*) is eigendom school/privé_ 

Het was een erg geslaagd feest, waarvan hier enkele filmpjes (ik plaats ook wel foto's op het lichtforum).
De filmpjes zijn vrij slecht van kwaliteit, maar ik kreeg ze anders niet "klein" (en het blijven bestandjes van circa 1 mB <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>)
http://home.wanadoo.nl/floor.zegwaar...oolfeest01.mpg
http://home.wanadoo.nl/floor.zegwaar...jes/Lounge.mpg
http://home.wanadoo.nl/floor.zegwaar...vd%20avond.mpg
http://home.wanadoo.nl/floor.zegwaar...es/Skytube.mpg
http://home.wanadoo.nl/floor.zegwaar...te%20zaal01.rm
http://home.wanadoo.nl/floor.zegwaard/Schoolfeest%20Superhelden%20Filmpjes/FF%20helemaal%20donker%20NOT!.mpg
http://home.wanadoo.nl/floor.zegwaard/Schoolfeest%20Superhelden%20Filmpjes/Elvis%20is%20alive!.mpg
http://home.wanadoo.nl/floor.zegwaard/Schoolfeest%20Superhelden%20Filmpjes/Women's%20heart.mpg
http://home.wanadoo.nl/floor.zegwaar...asershow01.mpg
http://home.wanadoo.nl/floor.zegwaar...asershow02.mpg
http://home.wanadoo.nl/floor.zegwaar...asershow03.mpg
http://home.wanadoo.nl/floor.zegwaar...asershow04.mpg
http://home.wanadoo.nl/floor.zegwaar...asershow05.mpg
http://home.wanadoo.nl/floor.zegwaar...asershow06.mpg
http://home.wanadoo.nl/floor.zegwaar...0digicam01.mpg
http://home.wanadoo.nl/floor.zegwaar...show%20digicam

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Floor,

Zozo, dat ziet er erg goed uit!!! Heb niet alle filmpjes bekeken maar vond het wel mooi. Zeker die pinspot balkjes die je liet "lopen" vind ik nog steeds een mooi effect naast al die moderne effecten zoals die lasers.
De zaal ziet er wel heel groot uit, ziet er groter uit dan de 13 bij 14 meter die je noemde in je lijst. Haalde de dj het goed met zijn geluid? Ik ken niet alles wat je noemde maar het leek me aan de krappe kant, zeker ook vanwege de ruimte, ook redelijk hoog volgens mij?
Nog een ding wat ik niet begrijp, wat voor budget heeft jouw school wel niet voor licht/geluid tijdens een feest? Die school waar ik gezeten heb in Brabant, daar kon echt niks, misschien dat dat ondertussen verandert is, maargoed.

Groeten, Joris

**Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)**
Laatste nieuws en profiel geupdate !!**

----------


## timescape

Hallo floor

mooie show, al vind ik persoonlijk dat een laser ook best wat rustiger mag zijn. Voor de rest echt gaaf ! Heb je misschien ook wat foto's bij daglicht, best benieuwd hoe deze set-up eruitzag ! 
Verder : werkt dat nou een beetje, zon h-t-en-k-ventilator, om de rook te verspreiden ? ik dacht altijd dat zo'n ding veel te zwak is ?
Ben benieuwd naar de foto's !

okee, dan maar geen handtekening....

----------


## Floor

Alvast reactie op Joris en Timescape:

Geluid gaat altijd prima met deze set, we hebben hem altijd op schoolfeesten en het gaat echt hard zat! De zaal is exact 12,6 meter breed, en met zwarte backdrops is de lengte ingekort van 22 meter naar 14 meter (daar komt dan wel nog een podium bij van 7 meter diep, maar daar staan alleen de DJ/LJ enz, dus dat telt niet echt mee (die 7 meter zie je ook niet op de filmpjes, dus...). De zaal is 5,5 meter hoog.
Wat betreft budget; het is een kwestie van goed regelen, sponsors zoeken en dan gaat het prima. Hoewel de kosten deze keer behoorlijk opliepen (o.a. door die lasers en 8 studiospots) heeft de feestcommissie er niet meer dan 2000 euro op toe hoeven leggen. De totale kosten zijn welliswaar een veelvoud hiervan, maar die worden dan gedekt door inkomsten (sponsors/kaartverkoop/drankverkoop/ijsverkoop). Natuurlijk helpt het dat de school veel eigen materiaal heeft, ik heb inmiddels in de apparatuurlijst even aangegeven wat gehuurd is en wat niet.
Heel heel HEEL jammer genoeg heb ik helemaal geen foto's van het opbouwen en afbreken, misschien dat die nog komen als ik de laatste videoband van een leerling van me krijg (hij heeft 90 minuten volgefilmd, maar ik weet niet of daar ook shots van bouwen/breken bij zijn).
Wat betreft die fans, die gebruiken we vooral in het midden van de zaal op de truss en dan naar beneden gericht. Die Martin Pro 2000 haalt het makkelijk van het podium tot het midden van de zaal (circa 7 meter) maar dan gaat de rook snel uitwaaieren en stijgen. De fans blazen het lekker weer naar beneden, werkt heel aardig.

Rechtuit de Bocht door!
Floor

----------


## DjJeroen

Hee Floor,

Het ziet er echt heel mooi uit! Ik wist niet dat jullie nog zoveel licht van jullie zelf hadden joh.

Zo had je wel genoeg hangen  :Smile: .

Lasers zien er ook heel gaaf uit. (heb je goed geregeld <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>)

Btw: Die 2 meter buis hoef je niet meer te zoeken, je had namelijk maar een 2 meter buis.  :Smile:  (Kwam ik ook pas op de zaak achter!)

Groeten Jeroen

----------


## Floor

Heej Jeroen,

Ja ziet er wel mooi uit he? Thnx man!
En over die buis had ik van Frank al een mailtje gekregen, mooizo!

Wat betreft de bouwtijd: we hebben met 4 man de rigging gedaan op donderdagmiddag, de rest is opgebouwd met 5 man vrijdag tussen 13:00 en 20:30 (maar dat was incl het eten van 20 large pizza's!)

Oh ja, foto's zijn gepost op: http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=8188

Rechtuit de Bocht door!
Floor

----------


## bewap

Ziet er erg goed uit, alleen veel licht in vergelijking tot het geluid.

----------


## tomv

ziet er heel mooi uit, laser-effect is mega.
En zoals eerder gezegd, de zaal lijkt mij echt een stuk groter dan die 13 op 14m

----------


## vic

he Floor 
die future light scans die jullie hadden waren dat de scans die van de school waren of hebben jullie die niet gebruikt.
en toen ik bij de interlyceale op jul;lie school waren waren er 4 van de 8 scans kapot hebben jullie die al latan maken en wat is een 1 x Martin Pro 2000  daaar heb ik nog nooit van gehoord je zal wel een jem magnum 2000 bedoelen en martin maakt geen speakers of versterkers





greettss

victor<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> 1 x Martin Pro 2000  daaar heb ik nog nooit van gehoord je zal wel een jem magnum 2000 bedoelen



Victor... eens ff je kennis bijschaven dan!
Vroeger waren er idd foggers van MARTIN. oa Martin Magnum Pro 2000



De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Floor

Vic, zoals axs terecht opmerkte waren PRO 2000 rookdozen vroeger ECHT gewoon met de naam Martin erop. En Martin is wel degelijk de producent van speakers (Mach), kijk maar eens op de website!
De 4 scans (van school inderd) die in de lijst staan zijn dezelfde die ook tijdens de interlyceale zijn gebruikt (laat me ff weten in welke hoedanigheid je daar toen was? ik ben wel benieuwd!)
De 4 scans die toen niet werkte hebben we teruggestuurd, ze bleken allemaal hetzelfde probleem te hebben, het bleek een productiefout. Deze zijn dus tijdens het feest ook niet gebruikt.

Verder allemaal bedankt voor de positieve reacties! (En ik w8 nog steeds op die 90 minuten video van een leerling)

Rechtuit de bocht door!
Floor

----------


## Frans

Dat er bij geluid JBL/Martin staat, komt niet door de Mach sectie van Martin denemarken. Deze set is 4 weg actief opgebouwd, met als low-mid sectie Martin Audio (heeft dus nix te maken met Martin denemarken) "Philishave" hoorns. De rest is JBL. Dus

Laag: JBL Courtbin
lowmid: Martin Audio Philishave
Highmid: JBL Biradiaal
High: JBL Bullets

Vandaar de aanduiding: JBL/Martin

Gegroet, 

Frans

----------

